# Your Favourite Chopin waltz and why?



## emiellucifuge

Ive recently fallen for these waltzes. They are all incredibly beautiful and penetrating.

My favourite is the Aflat major






Just perfect melancholy, and the section starting at 1:50 is simply divine and ambiguous.


----------



## Lisztian

E minor, op posthumous. I played it a few years ago and really liked it. I'm not too fond of his waltzes past small doses, however. They are very nice pieces but to me, a little too nice and light to be among my favoured works.


----------



## Dodecaplex

^ What he said.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Also, Glazunov's arrangement of 64, 2:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

A minor Op.34 No.2, Chopin's own favorite... 

It's still such a nostalgic music for me, probably cuase it was the first Chopin waltz I played whan I was 11.


----------



## Polednice

This, which sounds to me like an honorary nocturne.


----------



## Juan

Polednice said:


> This, which sounds to me like an honorary nocturne.


I also like this one very much. It is (probably) the easiest Chopin waltz to learn. I play it (i am a piano aficionado, beginner/intermediate level), but you better keep listening Ashkenazy 

PD: The image in the insert shows a different sheet. But if you press the play button, the correct one is displayed.


----------

